# Got my tie-dye bulletin



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

board border for my huge bulletin board in my new classroom! Oh Yeh! 

That is going to be my new word wall.

I put dark denim fabric with little pink embroidered stars on it on the board and then the tie-dye border will go around the edges. It's going to look cool and draw the kids' eyes to it--hopefully! 

:boogie :banana 

Star :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, that sounds pretty neat!


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Wow, that sounds pretty neat!


I'll try and post a pic maybe later...

Thank you!

Star :lol :thanks


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice!  With a board like that you'd have my attention _almost_ all the time. I always liked when teachers jazzed up the classroom with art and pictures. What grade are you teaching this year?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Pictures are always cool!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome, tinselhair! I hope your kids like it! 



Gerard


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Tie Die, there's nothing it won't compliment!! :lol


----------

